# Wish us luck...



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Well Cash and I have our pre-screen meeting for the therapy dog program this week. I just got an email with all the details and what he needs to do at the meeting. Now I'm getting nervous, he knows all the commands, but it's his energy and over the top friendliness that's making me nervous. Rule #1 is that no one is allowed to pet him, even when we are in the parking lot - that's going to be difficult since everyone seems to want to pet him when we are out and about. Walk on a loose leash also worries me because he has to be on a flat collar - no pinch collar allowed. . We'll see how it goes, I hope he's ready, but I guess we'll find out...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Well wishes for success......... you both can do it! Good Luck.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Good luck! Do you take a class leading up to the screening? I had one of my labs in a therapy dog training class. She was great for the most part, but failed the part where I had to stand over her. I'm letting her mature before going back. There was a 10-month-old vizsla in her class. So sweet, but a little too wiggly to pass at that time.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement. Cash took a class and passed his canine good citizen test last year, so he knows all of his skills, but he's just so full of energy I'm not sure he's going to be able to contain himself. 

For this pre-screening they say that all he needs to be able to do is sit - down - stay and to be able to walk on a loose leash. This meeting is just to see if he's going to be accepted into the program and then we'll really work on getting him completely ready. He's still young, so they may tell me to wait until he's a little older, but we'll see. He's already been tested around medical equipment like wheelchairs, crutches and walkers and he's fine with everything - nothing really phases him, so I'm hoping they will see that and give him a little break on his energy.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

OMG - our meeting did not go well!! As soon as we walked in the room I knew we were done - everyone was sitting quietly in chairs with their dogs laying down next to them. Cash came charging in the room and lost his mind when he saw all those dogs!! He started whining and doing his crazy high pitched bark and completely changed the energy in the room. I took him to the back of the room put him on a down and started shoveling hot dog bits down his mouth to keep him quiet. We lasted 30 minutes, but when they had everyone get up to start the evaluations, I told the instructor that we were going to leave. Cash clearly isn't ready yet to do this and I didn't think it was fair to distract the other dogs while they were being tested. The instructor was nice enough - she said that she felt it was a success for Cash, because he came in with such energy and she was happy that I was able to settle him down for as long as I did. She said he has potential, but he needs more time before he's going to be ready. He definitely has some growing up to do before we try it again! Tonight we took the walk of shame, but that doesn't mean we are done. I'm going to give Cash a little more time to mature and we'll keep working on our skills.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry you missed you goal but I had to laugh at shoveling the hot dog bits down his throat. 

As he gets older he'll get calmer and you can try again. Keep taking him new places so that new places don't provide so much stimulation.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Congrats on trying! This time, Cash was only pre-testing the other dogs... Leaving only the best behind  

He'll be back, and next time he will pass


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I should have clarified, sorry it didn't happen this time but I'm really pleased that you're going to try again and thanks for making me smile at the thought of the hot dog bits!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

As soon as we walked in the room all I could do was laugh to myself. I have no idea what everyone else was thinking, but they all had these perfectly well behaved dogs and I came in with this goof ball that just wanted to play with everyone and just could not contain himself! I could have just turned around and walked out, but I figured we were there so we might as well give it a shot and the instructor actually used him as an example that just because he wasn't ready right now it doesn't mean that he won't be ready later (probably a little pity for me  ). I'm fine with it - I think that I just love that crazy dog and I think other people would love him too and I really do think he would be good as a therapy dog, I just rushed it a little. If nothing else, I provided a little comic relief last night. .


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris is still a proper little nutter, but I have had so many friends with kids say that their children are terrified at dogs and then being amazed that they will stroke Morris's ears and back and tail once they've been around him for a little while. I think stroking a Vizsla is just too tempting for anyone


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

All of the work you have put into training and making it to the test is commendable. I agree that you will pass. Now you at least know where you stand and where his threshold for distraction lies. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

A huge well done to you and Cash! As Capa said your dedication in the training is commendable. I had a look at the requirements for pre-screening over here thinking about training Nelly into it. Some of the requirements: no paws up, no excessive licking, quietness...oh dear Nelly ;D

Best of luck, he'll definitely be back!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi CC
Sorry... I had to revisit this thread, you had your meeting while I was away, and I was so curious how Cash did, and I just cracked up when I read your posts... I just think He is soooo Perfect!!! You know... If I needed therapy ... He is exactly what I would need. I was thinking ( and I do not know the program, or who it serves...in all honesty) but our returning, suffering VETS would prefer a Cash to a cutesy poodle(no offence to the breed intended) any day. I have read places where dogs have saved many a VETS life, just pulling them back from the brink of suicide. If any a dog could do that, it would be a " goof Ball" with a tender loving heart. 
He is just a pup, just wait till he is middle aged. He is an ACE.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks tknafox2! 

When I originally thought about Cash as a therapy dog, I was thinking that he would be great with veterans who had lost a limb and also with kids who had lost a limb. We're not giving up on the therapy dog, but we just need to wait til he's a little more mature. 

While we wait he's just enjoying being his crazy goofball self. Last night he was in heaven - my aunt's family came over and he spent the whole evening playing with the kids. At one point he was sitting on the couch with all three kids sitting around him, all petting him at the same time - he couldn't have been happier! Then he was making the rounds and trying to cuddle with everyone in the room, he's so social and wanted to make sure that no one was left out! He's a good boy, he just needs to learn how to control himself in certain situations and then he'll be unstoppable.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I had to go back into the archives to find this thread. I recently read some articles on therapy dogs and watched a touching video about how a dog helped a returning vet deal with PTSD. It made me start thinking about the therapy dog route again. I still think that Cash would be a good fit. This thread reminded me how crazy Cash was that night and that he's still pretty excitable when we meet new people. He's probably still not ready yet, but it's made me want to turn up his training a bit. Maybe someday...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So glad to hear you are still considering this wonderful profession for Cash... It may have been what he was born for. Especially work with our Wounded Warriors. I must repeat... A Crazy Vizsla can not fail to bring a smile to anyone heart... Yes. I wish you good luck!!


----------

